# Bear, the wonder dog.



## jerry russell (Jun 27, 2014)

Back from our Trad bow bear camp in Canada and we had an incredible season. I will let the folks tell there own stories as they see fit but here is a small collection of recoveries using my blood dog bear. That pup sure earned his keep up there.
You should recognize a few of the guys from this forum.

Enjoy


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome dog!!!!!


----------



## John Abbott (Jun 27, 2014)

Glad you made it home ok.. was the big bear William/Will/Bill's
I can't help but smile and laugh every time I stop and think about the trip..Chris telling about how he killed his with a stone point... seeing Stan grin when I first got there..,hearing Brooker tell of being false charged..something about "thru the wire"  I will say again..the most fun I have had in a long long time..cant wait until next year..
Thanks for the memory's


----------



## whossbows (Jun 27, 2014)

Good job


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 28, 2014)

When you get a chance, yeah right, is like some pictures of the arrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 28, 2014)

That awesome Jerry. I'd love to d that one day. 
Oh and I love that last photo


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 28, 2014)

Congrats. I have been wondering how bear was progressing. Great to see you enjoying retirement like it should be too.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome dog


----------



## Stick Slinger (Jun 28, 2014)

Jerry, I had an awesome time watching Bear the bear tracking machine work and the hunt was the best!  Again thank you I so look forward to future hunts.


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 30, 2014)

AWESOME. 

Now I REALLY HATE that I had to miss it but it was unavoidable.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 30, 2014)

What would this world be like without dogs?


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 30, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> What would this world be like without dogs?



Mike,
You are so very right. I train both blood and water dogs. I can't imagine my life without them. Far beyond their value as tools for game recovery that add such joy to your life.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 1, 2014)

The snow mess my hair up.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Jul 2, 2014)

Got to love that pup!


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 13, 2014)

Good memories right there. Good ol Bear Dog. He was a lot of fun.


----------



## Mtn lover (Sep 15, 2014)

Jerry,
Handsome dog.
Is he pretty close to a Bloodhound ? Looks close. I have a new pup and hope to have time to train him to blood trail lost deer and to find missing persons. The bloodhounds i've had in the past were amazing at following a trail and can air scent as well. Any hints on training ?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Al33 (Sep 15, 2014)

That wonder dog Bear made a hunter VERY happy this morning when Bear tracked his gut shot 10 pointer over a half mile with no blood trail and through some real thick stuff tracking it right to a lake where the hunter saw the antlers sticking out of the water. The hunter had shot the buck yesterday evening.

                   Great work Jerry and Bear!!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome. I'm going to train my wife new Boykin to track. No more lost animals. Good job bear


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys.  This pup continues to amaze me.  We took up the track this morning at daylight about 14 hours after the shot.  The buck was a giant 10 and the hunter was really down.  The dog was on his game and it felt great to turn his sadness into such joy. 

For those wanting training advice, simply put there is nothing better than starting with the book  Tracking Dogs for Finding Wounded Deer by John Jeanneney.  I would also join United Blood Trackers.

Start saving deer feet, several pieces of skin, a liver and all the blood you can and you will have the tools to train a good blood dog.  
I, along with a couple of other handlers will be doing some training sessions this winter and am always willing to answer any questions to help get folks started or past problems in training.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 15, 2014)

Thats awesome. Can't wait to hear more stories about his progress. Its hard to beat that feeling when the dog you're training does right!!


----------

